# Do you spit in customer's food



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

I was just asking not meaning I am doing it


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

That's disgusting, dude. 

Food service/delivery is not for you.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

You have to remember that Uber brings out the winners with its bottom-of-the-barrel/race-to-the-bottom/bargain basement tactics.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ab85 said:


> Do you spit in customer's food if you know they won't tip


Are you being serious? How do you even know that they aren't going to tip you?


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

No. Because I take pride in my work even if I am just getting peanuts with no tips.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

No but do you ever drive your car into crowds of people?
Just asking not meaning I am doing it.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

sidemouse said:


> No but do you ever drive your car into crowds of people?
> Just asking not meaning I am doing it.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank god you on the west coast lol


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Such a wrong question in any context.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

This is exactly while i will never order from uber eats. I know from driving how crappy they are to drivers and the last thing i want is to have some disgruntled driver taking it out on me.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Ab85 said:


> I was just asking not meaning I am doing it


Nah, I'm a grown man.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Don't do it.
Please don't take out your anger with Uber on the customer.
Customers and restaurant staff are often completely ignorant of how things work on delivery services.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

we need to ensure as a parents that our children dont use our phone while we are away .. this is a good example

btw if you arent happy with this type of job or the pay.. just stop doing it, is 100% your fault if you keep working and complaining if you dont like it .. period!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ab85 said:


> I was just asking not meaning I am doing it


No tapeworms in saliva

Who would even drive for Uber eats to begin with.!?!?

I PREFER UBER PAPER BOY !


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Spit? 

No.


----------



## NoHo Driver (Jul 24, 2018)

Ab85 said:


> I was just asking not meaning I am doing it


You could get a battery charge is discovered doing that.


----------

